# Rest Haven?



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Heading out to Rest Haven in the next couple days and was wondering about water temp...and news would be appreciated and I will post on what I find.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Fished this week Pond #10 & 7 & 8. Most temps were in the high 40's. Now I took these temps while wading and shore fishing.

Seems that it could warm up a little more and this cold snap is not helping.
I have been fishing for Crappies and for the most part about 1/2 dozen each time , but I had alot of throw backs. `" tubes around the brush and fallen trees.

Saw a few Bass caught by boaters towards the backs of the ponds.
I figure starting next week it should get hot with weather and fish.
Hope it helps,
Good Fishing,
JimG


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

hey mark, the donut pond has been producing short fish on spinnerbaits.  i would try #7 with the worm and some tubes. fish it from shore for an hour or so. remember last year from shore


----------



## basser33 (Apr 19, 2005)

Went there yesterday for a couple of hours managed 3. 2 right around 15 from I believe 8 using 7 inch worm. Hoped the fishing would of been better. I talked to some guys in a boat and they didnt have one when I talked to them. I think they were going for crappies. Didn't get a water temp.


----------



## Corkster (Jul 25, 2004)

Fished 7 and 10 this morning from my kayak. Nothing in 7 and one small bass in 10 using spinner.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Finally got out to Rest Haven today..caught a bunch of small ones and one that went just over 15in. Saw a ton of males guarding the nest and some females just swimmin' slowly around. Water temp was right around 63 as of 1pm..Sun. Started at 58.5 at 7am. Was a nice day to fish...fished donut pond...with spinners


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

sounds like you had a good day...lol we didnt get a bite today at ladue  wind was cold fish didnt cooperate it just plain out sucked. one thing i didnt understand though, with all the rain we had, visibility at the south end way under 44 was still about 3 ft. ?????? go figure it only took alittle under 14lbs to win i think


----------



## Corkster (Jul 25, 2004)

Okay...embarrassed, but I have to ask.. Which one is the "donut pond"?


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Pond 8...the one with the middle wooded part.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

dont be embarrassed. hell we fish that place all the time and i still dont remember wich one is 10 and which one is 8 so i just call it the donut pond because if you look at it it looks like a donut. or just look for the only one with a real boat ramp


----------



## Corkster (Jul 25, 2004)

Okay. That is the one I typically fish. It was just strangely dead there Saturday for me, but it was cold, dirzzling rain and the water temp never rose much before I left. It stayed around 53.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

hey corkster, ever thought about joining a bass club? just wondering cause i started one this year and we start this sunday. let me know what you think. you can pm me if you want
scott


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Do not forget pond #2 which located in the center of town.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

is that the one with all the grass islands everywhere? if so i fished it once quite a few years back and didnt get a bite. fished from shore. didnt even seea sign of any bluegills


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

There are few grass islands to the left when you face the pond. You have to get to it from the center of town. If you are driving south on route 269 go past ponds 8 & 10 for about another 3/4 mile. The entrance will be on your right. It looks like a normal street because there are homes when you first turn right. Keep driving on this street and it will turn into a cinder street. The drive back to it is lengthy from route 269. On the way back there is a small ranger station where you used to be able get maps of all the ponds. As all the rest, there are channels but more wide open. My brother-in-law & I have fished it several times with good luck getting Crappie & LM bass. He actually caught a 7 pound LM bass from there. It was returned. Keep in mind this was several years ago since I now live in California. I have never ice fished this pond since the gate leading to the pond is closed. Long walk. It can be difficult to launch a boat there. We used to launch his 12' jon boat. We had to lift off his trailer to set in the water. Ponds #1,3,& 4 are also back there. Those ponds I think are mainly used for dog training. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## eazyE (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm gonna be heading to resthaven tomorrow morning lookin for some crappie. Any suggestions on anything? I'll be sure to let you all know how it goes.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

I have done well at pond 13 for crappie...real close to the boat ramp...to the left of it in the shallow bay if you are facing the pond. Also pond 7 is a well known pond for crappie...I see a lot of Sandusky locals there on the roadway.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

I had difficulty with pond #13. Fair at best. Although I did catch a sheephead out of 13. What a shocker! Keep in mind pond #7 has some channels way in the back. You cannot see them from any of the roads. A boat is a must to get to them. Keep in mind one pond we have forgot to mention is #6. Not as big as the others, but productive. 

Can you guys tell, I LOVE Resthaven. Great fishery!!!


----------



## eazyE (Apr 29, 2006)

Didn't have a good day at all on Thursday. We didn't catch any crappie...only a few bluegills, a small bass, and a carp. It was really windy. We were using jigs in 7,8,and 10. Anyone havin any luck?


----------



## Corkster (Jul 25, 2004)

Where is pond 6? I meant to go out to 8 today, but too much work stuff going on. Spent most of the day on the phone. Will try to get there next weekend.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

You know that road you take to get to 10..well you pass the road to 7 on your right and at the end by the stop sign...look to your left and that is pond 6.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

gees mark could you be anymore confusing...lol its at the corner of heywood and northwest rd. go past pond 10 and 7 its on the left at the corner


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Keep the Resthaven post coming!!!!!!


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Long poling this morning , just walking from Heywood road down the pond and used a small 1 "" tube jig Chart./
Dark green and was able to bring home 11 for supper over 10".
They are still binding so close to cover yet.
Good fishing,
Jim G.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I've never done any good at pond 6,7,or 8 for anything accept small bules and bass keep the reports comin!


----------



## Corkster (Jul 25, 2004)

Did pretty well this morning at pond 8. Gill and smallmouth were hitting pretty hard this morning, but died down around noon. Largest was 14", and caught and released several them.


----------



## Corkster (Jul 25, 2004)

Hit the donut pond again this morning and they were not biting anything like yesterday, and largest SM was only about 10 inches. It was pretty chilly when I hit the water at 7:30 and the water temp was down about 5 degrees from yesterday. Oh well, guess that why they call it fising and not catching.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Since when has there been smallies at Resthaven in any pond? That is the first I have heard of that. Are you sure they were smallies?


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

There are no smallies in Rest Haven...had to be LargeMouth.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

hey mark, did you happen to read the sandusky register on monday the 14th? there was an artical about sturgeon in there.


----------



## Corkster (Jul 25, 2004)

Not sure how many times I will make this mistake. Make that largemouth.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

hey cork, look at the bright side... you get to get out and catch them ive only been out enough to catch 4 bass this year


----------



## dangerdave50 (Feb 13, 2007)

there are smallmouth in resthaven. i was fishing what i think was res 5 about 4 years ago with a crawler and caught a 12" smallie. so i know there in there.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Pond #5 I think is now nothing more than swamp land. I have fished Resthaven for 20 years and I have never heard or seen any smallies. I even asked the ODNR when I saw them around there & asked if smallies were there, and they said nope.


----------



## Corkster (Jul 25, 2004)

Fished pond 8 this morning. They are biting like crazy until noon and then it as if mother nature flips a switch and its over!


----------



## eazyE (Apr 29, 2006)

> Fished pond 8 this morning. They are biting like crazy until noon and then it as if mother nature flips a switch and its over!


Crappie or bass?


----------



## Corkster (Jul 25, 2004)

Bass and bluegill


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

corkster youre alive!!!!! havent heard from ya in a while. thought maybe you fell in somewhere?


----------



## Corkster (Jul 25, 2004)

Sorry. Darn work keeps me tied up way too much during the week (vacation today with rain forecast), and when I am free I am doing yardwork in a panic to hit the water!


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Too bad I now live 2600 miles away now!! I would love to be there now!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

if we can get mikie fin in ohio, and corkster to play hookie from work one day we could have us a good time at rest haven


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

flippin fool said:


> if we can get mikie fin in ohio, and corkster to play hookie from work one day we could have us a good time at rest haven


BIG TIME!!! I would really enjoy that!!


----------

